
A profile of Mike Masnick of Techdirt - sinak
https://medium.com/@simonowens/how-this-blogger-became-one-of-the-most-influential-voices-in-tech-policy-a80c0c495839#.fqur1mgs1
======
appleflaxen
Mike Masnick has really done an incredible job covering these issues over the
long-term. I am deeply appreciative of the perspective he's provided. I
understand issues much better due to his input.

The length of time over which he's covered these issues makes his efforts
really remarkable.

